# Miracle Detail present the Ultimate Detail on a Porsche997GT3RS and a Mclaren MP4-12c



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Been a busy few days, detailing a GT3RS and a silver Mclaren. Unfortunately I've had bad back for the last few weeks and its been getting worst, so had to call on my good friend Marc Elsworth from Heavenly Detail to come and help us out. He is the only person I can trust to carry out proper paintwork correction with consistent panel wipe downs on every panel and to the perfect high standard my clients expect.

16 hours on the GT3RS and 20 hours on the Mclaren (which is brand new).

Ultimate Details on both, finished with a very special coating... Gtechniq EXO.

Enjoy!

Porsche GT3RS


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































McLaren MP12-4c (Brand new) a few da marks and a few light scratches, but still took 20 hours in all.


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And a HD video of the finish -






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work, cars, photos and lighting!!!

Stunning, aspirational stuff Gents!!

Russ.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

you say 'finished with a very special coating', can you tell us what it is or is it a closely guarded secret


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Loving the gt3 rs!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The maestros conducting the detail opera. Encore my friends, encore.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning which one of these fantastic cars detailed to the limit, the finish is outstanding loving the RS colour never seen one that colour flake pop is fantastic and the Mclaren looks so glossy and wet, what did you use on it , thanks for sharing to fantastic details


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work chaps.

Hope they cotton buds were Johnsons :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work the both of you. Both cars look exceptional of course, love the colour of the Porsche!

Nice to see a good mate helping you out in times of need too!


----------



## dpdevolpments (Oct 11, 2009)

Fantastic work as always.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

The finish on both cars look superb.

The depth on the GT3 is unreal.

Good to see you and marc working together and constantly raising the level.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work on some puka motors :thumb: don't think much of your new assistant though :lol:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

That's possibly the nicest looking Porsche I have seen in my life...what a finish!


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice Jobs guys!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

stunning photos , stunning work and stunning set up you have . just awesome !!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

James B said:


> Nice work on some puka motors :thumb: don't think much of your new assistant though :lol:


lmao :lol:

Hope your well James!

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## Adamw5433 (Mar 26, 2012)

Stunning cars, impressive lighting, even better detailing and i don't know what else to say the wouldn't be a dis-service of your skills.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, lovely colour on that GT3RS.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice work there, on a great car, I've never seen that many polishing pads in my life, but great finish on the Porschere 911 :thumb:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Paint correction on a whole new level, well done guys & thanks for sharing the fantastic pictures.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing........... that 911 is stunning, I'd have difficulty picking between the two to be honest!!!

Great work though, stunning finish on both!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Was the Porsche machined using P1? I just see the open bottle on the floor. What pad combination were you using with that? Fantastic finish achieved!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

That is stunning the cars the pic's

The blue on the Porsche what a colour :doublesho


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

great work fellas


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Both cars look amazing! great work!


----------



## lee1975 (May 3, 2011)

What a stunning blue on that Porsche! cracking work :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

As always, i dont think you can get anyone better to do the work!! Love the Porsche not into the Mclaren at all!!

Love to watch your vids on youtube, not only for the detail but love the music choice.

Paul im intrigued into what car you drive?

Elliott.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

twoscoops said:


> Was the Porsche machined using P1? I just see the open bottle on the floor. What pad combination were you using with that? Fantastic finish achieved!


P1 is only used for hand application for those areas the buffer won't reach!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Fantastic cars and a stunning finish on both


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

great works guys and nice camera skills .

Cars are stunning

Marc does like his photo being taken 

I think i have a new name for you guys

MR Bump and MR Tickle

Paul is all bandage up with a bad back and marc likes a bit of tickle to satisfy his fancy :lol:

And boy i bet those 2 cars tickled his fancy :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work men
Paul, you about on the 21st? I'm going to be at Dunsfold playing on the runway!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> Nice work men
> Paul, you about on the 21st? I'm going to be at Dunsfold playing on the runway!


Woohoo, what you up to in my back garden hey??? lol...

Yer, Im about, be good to catch up!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Woohoo, what you up to in my back garden hey??? lol...
> 
> Yer, Im about, be good to catch up!


Wheelie School, weather permitting:thumb:
Are you easy to find or, you may well be able to hear me!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> Wheelie School, weather permitting:thumb:
> Are you easy to find or, you may well be able to hear me!


Ive seen them lot, can you PM me any details on the day? Might get the quad out in that case and come and see you guys!


----------



## Vxr.Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

STUNNING.!! Work guys awesome cars and great pics :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job guys!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Both looks amazing,specialy GT3


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work guys! Cars looking as they should.

Your studio is missing a scissor lift Paul. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Ive seen them lot, can you PM me any details on the day? Might get the quad out in that case and come and see you guys!


Yup, will do Paul:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking great guys!


----------



## jaustin (Apr 11, 2012)

amazing cars love the blue, would love to just touch the mclaren


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

:buffer:Stunning work there on two lovely cars bet that was a good few days work with a smile on your face.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

stunning job on both cars, love the colour on the GT3


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Both look stunning love the GT3 RS


Brian


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely amazing Paul. Your work never fails to impress,thank you for sharing.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Absolutely amazing Paul. Your work never fails to impress,thank you for sharing.


No probs, thank you!

Got some HD footage of the Mclaren today so lots of editing to do now!

Kind regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

twoscoops said:


> Was the Porsche machined using P1? I just see the open bottle on the floor. What pad combination were you using with that? Fantastic finish achieved!


Look closer at the other pics and there's a Meg's bottle too but not sure it's being used, although it does appear to follow Marc around the car   Doesn't mean it's Meg's bottle for sure, or even Meg's polish inside the bottle.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

stunning work


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Excellent work guys! stunning machines!

If thats Meg205 its an awesome finishing polish! 

hurry up with some new vids Paul!


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutly amazing work guys

Thats a detailing booth worth dying for


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Now that's what you call a detail! :doublesho 

Amazing work on 2 amazing cars! :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> The maestros conducting the detail opera. Encore my friends, encore.


Agree +1


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brilliant 

have you got the bad back from detailing?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> brilliant
> 
> have you got the bad back from detailing?


It hasn't helped, let's put it that way lol.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

HD video of the Mclaren






Kind regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning which one of these fantastic cars detailed to the limit, the finish is outstanding loving the RS colour never seen one that colour flake pop is fantastic and the Mclaren looks so glossy and wet, what did you use on it , thanks for sharing to fantastic details


Gtechniqs EXO! Crazy coating!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning work! i had a bad back last week took me half hour to get out of bed and stand up straight


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> Stunning work! i had a bad back last week took me half hour to get out of bed and stand up straight


Yes, I know that feeling!

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

A joy to read - great work both


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Simply spectacular work on 2 awesome cars! 

Am loving the lighting in your garage, can you kindly fill us in on some technical details?


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work as always :thumb:


----------



## Porka (Mar 4, 2012)

Top work as always and 2 great cars! :thumb:


----------



## ryanwenz1 (Mar 26, 2012)

you would think with cars this nimble they could dodge the grime


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Some lovely photos there. Prefer the Porsche tbh.

Great work.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning work as always Gents:thumb:

I have a question for you both... What pad prime do you use please??

The EXO does look like a very interesting product :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bit of a thread resurrection here but just a quick message to say thanks for all the work on the GT3 as it now belongs to my Dad  It's nice to know I'm not going to have spend days on end correcting loads of swirls for a change :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another Porsche in the family cant be a bad thing, nice one Clark.


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Simply gorgeous work as always guys! Keep em' coming!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha I was reading this without having looked at the date thinking 'I'm sure [email protected] has been posting pics of this lately!'

Epic car, looks incredible, even more so now its had the graphics refitted.


----------

